# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  adjustable control arms for wj ?

## ianb4984

Ok I have upper and lower adjustable control arms and I have never had any of these before I have only had the fixed arms and I also got lower adjustable arms for the rear and a spacer for the top rear A arm. So I was told u need to have the arms at the right specs or I am going to have death wobble or a really bad vibration so does any one know the right size I should adjust them out too? I have a 4 inch lift in right now with stock arms

----------

